# preferred place to live in wellington



## balam (May 2, 2016)

I am processing residence visa for three of us. Me/spouse/daughter. Currently located in INDIA.
kindly suggest me preferred place to live in wellington, I have list down my criteria 
1) Significant Indian communities
2) Good Primary schools 
3) Rent (max 550)
I found many house in Wellington, Lower Hutt district in trademe.co.nz
could you please list down district, suburb it would be very helpful to us.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

balam said:


> I am processing residence visa for three of us. Me/spouse/daughter. Currently located in INDIA.
> kindly suggest me preferred place to live in wellington, I have list down my criteria
> 1) Significant Indian communities
> 2) Good Primary schools
> ...


Hi,
Don't remember any Indian community as such when I lived in Wellington, but I'm sure there is ? Maybe get in touch here :-
Welcome to The Wellington Indian Association - Home 
I'd expect more Indian families will live in the Western or Northern suburbs and not down in the Hutt Valley although not saying there is no Indian community in the Hutt Valley ?
Suburbs like Karori, Wadestown, Khandallah, Johnsonville, Churton Park etc. You will also find good schools in these areas. Rent is subject to size of property and how close or not it is away from the CBD. Any property with a view over the harbour or city will command a premium on top of the normal rent just because it'll be more desirable.
It will possibly be more affordable in the Hutt Valley as it's that much further away from the CBD and in contrast to the Western suburbs where one could actually walk to the CBD down a rather steep hill (or get the cable car from Kelburn) you are unable to do that from the Hutt Valley as it's too far. You'd need a car or use public transport.


----------



## balam (May 2, 2016)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> Don't remember any Indian community as such when I lived in Wellington, but I'm sure there is ? Maybe get in touch here :-
> Welcome to The Wellington Indian Association - Home
> I'd expect more Indian families will live in the Western or Northern suburbs and not down in the Hutt Valley although not saying there is no Indian community in the Hutt Valley ?
> ...


Lot of thanks for your support


----------

